# Good year at the Chocolate Factory



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Well it's been another year at the good Ol Chocolate Factory and to show my appreciation for all the hard work I am going to hit the employee of the month 

Now I needed a little help with this so I teamed up with SlugsWorth (Ron1YY) to dish out this pain. 


I'd post a pic of the employee of the month but they all look a like  Those little orange bastids :r 

DC# will be posted tomorrow after I send this out.


WW


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

You....and...Ron?! Oooh damn ,this can´t be good.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I think this team should e dubbed Pain and Suffering!!!!!!! It's almost Showtime!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

go get 'em boys!:w 








o o o


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

run and Hide Lumi!!


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

A double spanking.....this is gonna leave a mark on SOMEBODY.:gn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Getting everything together now, almost time to launch!!!!!!!!!


Oompa Doompa Doompidy Do
I got another bomb for you

Oompa Doompa Doompidy De
It's been awhile, you cannot hide from me

What do you get when team up two ............crazies
Total destruction better hide all your ............babies

Total destruction with a deafening.......
Gave you this hint but you.......don't.....Know

Your gonna get your ass blown off

Oompa Doompa Doompidy Do


Shawn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ok back from the PO....

7 lbs MMMWWWWHHHAAAAAAAAA


DC# 0306 0320 0003 2675 0179


That's one down, the other side should be shipping this morning as well.


Shawn


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Getting everything together now, almost time to launch!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oompa Doompa Doompidy Do
> I got another bomb for you
> ...


ROFL. Maybe this will bring the little one out of hiding. Great post.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

HA Ha Ha!!!!!!!! It's SHOWTIME!!!!!!

0306 1070 0002 2512 7565

First of a couple

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> HA Ha Ha!!!!!!!! It's SHOWTIME!!!!!!
> 
> 0306 1070 0002 2512 7565
> 
> ...


WTG bro, can't wait to see his little orange face :mn

Shawn


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

oh god... this is going to be carnage :hn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> oh god... this is going to be carnage :hn


Gonna be good, hope the little guy has room :mn

Shawn


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> 7 lbs MMMWWWWHHHAAAAAAAAA


now that's some heavy ch!t
....enough to take out a whole city block
o


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I found a picture of this tag team duo:

http://javascript<b></b>:;​


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Tag Teaming !!

The chocolate factory is working over-time.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh.. My... G*D... That's all I have to say about that...

I'm off to :hn myself before the carnage arrives, it'll be more humane!

Ron.. Shawn.. you guys are nuts.. but remember.. oompa loompas have LONG memories... like.. long enough to last till they're out of college!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Oh.. My... G*D... That's all I have to say about that...
> 
> I'm off to :hn myself before the carnage arrives, it'll be more humane!
> 
> Ron.. Shawn.. you guys are nuts.. but remember.. oompa loompas have LONG memories... like.. long enough to last till they're out of college!


YAY! The Oompa Loompa is gonna get splattered!! :gn

You're doomed!

ATL


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Ron.. Shawn.. you guys are nuts.. but remember.. oompa loompas have LONG memories... like.. long enough to last till they're out of college!


YEAH YEAH YEAH you always say that :r this time you won't be around to return fire :mn

I wouldn't hang yourself, maybe run out in front of a semi ????

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Oh.. My... G*D... That's all I have to say about that...
> 
> I'm off to :hn myself before the carnage arrives, it'll be more humane!
> 
> Ron.. Shawn.. you guys are nuts.. but remember.. oompa loompas have LONG memories... like.. long enough to last till they're out of college!


Not all that bad of a hit.....Didn't know how much storage you have up there so I kept it small.......

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Not all that bad of a hit.....Didn't know how much storage you have up there so I kept it small.......
> 
> Ron


LOL your idea of small isn't exactlly small bro.

I didn't hit him reall hard either.

Shawn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

OOOHHHHHH Should hit today  



Shawn


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry, no Postal Service today due to the Holiday...


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

dunng said:


> Sorry, no Postal Service today due to the Holiday...


Damn you are right, & it says it was delivered to GA today.

Sleep well Nick 

Shawn


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

dunng said:


> Sorry, no Postal Service today due to the Holiday...


What the... what's today?

And Shawn.. and Ron.. I'll get you both! Someday!

As for storage.. well, my moochidor is recently empty, due to a beetle outbreak destroying pretty much everything in it. I'm gonna freeze it, make sure all the b*stages are dead..


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Not all that bad of a hit.....Didn't know how much storage you have up there so I kept it small.......
> 
> Ron


Your "small" hits are about as small as the apocolypse.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> Your "small" hits are about as small as the apocolypse.


+1 on that... That's why I'm terrified..


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> +1 on that... That's why I'm terrified..


Ah they are both pretty small actually.

We just like to scare ya a little.

Shawn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Sweet the mail did run today.


Delivered 



Shawn


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Sweet the mail did run today.
> 
> Delivered
> 
> Shawn


I haven't gotten an email from the GT post office.. which means I'll probably get it tomorrow. Hooray for Georgia Tech!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> I haven't gotten an email from the GT post office.. which means I'll probably get it tomorrow. Hooray for Georgia Tech!


Slow GA bastids LOL

Now you get to wait till tomorrow, allllll night tossin and turnin just wondering what is waiting for ya :tg

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Slow GA bastids LOL
> 
> Now you get to wait till tomorrow, allllll night tossin and turnin just wondering what is waiting for ya :tg
> 
> Shawn


It also will give him a day to gather the bomb defusing equipment too 

Ron


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

So the mail came yesterday. Holy :BS 

You guys got me good. I don't have pics right now cuz my digi-cam battery is dead. BUT... Lessee... Shawn hit me with a 32 count Herf-a-dor, for my trips back and forth between Naples/Atlanta. Inside were (Off the top of my head, since it's upstairs, and I'm downstairs) 2 Puros Indios, a bundle of Flor De Oliva Maddies, a few other sticks I don't remember, a few ounces of pipe tobacco (Smells AMAZING!), and some PG solution for the humidifier. Holy crap Shawn! Thanks a ton bro!

Ron added to the carnage with a "small" package... I don't even remember all the names in there, too many to even think about. Had to be close to about 40 sticks, at a guess. Later tonight I'll take pics and post. Thanks to you too Ron! You guys are NUTS!!!!!


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Great job fellas ! enjoy the smokes nick.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

ROFLMAO your welcome bro.

Can't wait to see picks of Ron's (tiny) Bomb.



Shawn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice job, you two...

http://javascript<b></b>:;​


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

Awesome I love it, Good hit guys.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> ROFLMAO your welcome bro.
> 
> Can't wait to see picks of Ron's (tiny) Bomb.
> 
> Shawn


Enjoy them Nick!!! Keep up the great work at school!!!!

Ron

P.S. really, it was a small box!!!!!


----------

